# Tranny Slipping?



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Sounded more like tires fighting for traction as the traction control kicked in.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

It's definitely the traction control, I'm a 24/7 lead foot and on wet pavement I get loud bang/thuds when taking off, and it's just the tires skipping, especially if I'm stopped right on the white painted stripe the tires will really slip.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Probably what is called "tromping" or something like that. I've had it happen in other cars under high torque/low traction conditions.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

as others said not slipping. our traction is quite complex and it cuts in when needed but it does not help we dont have a LSD differential so rather then move forward it one wheel peels and the TCS lowers enough throttle so it caches grip and since its not moving with force it gets grip and kicks a bit


----------

